# Cliff demo



## pinky (Jun 23, 2015)

I was a guest at the Milwaukee woodturners meeting to watch Cliff 
*woodintyuuu*
do one of his teapots. And also to sell him that big slab of Birdseye I showed a picture of about a month back. I was in a club many years ago and we had every well known turner around the globe do demos. All great turners but some were as interesting as watching paint dry. I just wanted to say that Cliff was not only informative and interesting but was quite entertaining as well. If you ever get a chance to see one of his demos, take the time to do so. And to top it off, that monster piece of BEM is on its' way back to Michigan.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

@woodintyuuu I can't imagine Cliff being entertaining and knowledgeable. He's dumber than a bag of hammers and boring as watching paint dry. And just has absolutley no passion either.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## pinky (Jun 23, 2015)

Kevin
Just one correction on your post. I saw a lot of passion. When the demo ended his passion was obvious in going to find ice cream!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

pinky said:


> Kevin
> Just one correction on your post. I saw a lot of passion. When the demo ended his passion was obvious in going to find ice cream!





Cliff came down and gave me a turning lesson one week last year and afterwards I had promised him some ice cream. Well when I looked in my shop shop freezer I seen I had already eaten it all. My wife snapped this pic of me being chased by him through my back door. I thought I was gonna die . . . .




Disclaimer: He really didn't come down to teach me turning karma but I am thinking ahead . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pinky (Jun 23, 2015)

Probably took a couple of burls to calm him down!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2015)

pinky said:


> Probably took a couple of burls to calm him down!



Yeah it was a double caramel and vanilla burl with toasted cinnamon pecans on top. BTW to his credit he did help me rebuild the back of my house after he morphed back into human form.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

